# Fiberglass Spindrift kit



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

On one of the recent Spindrift threads someone had asked about the studio scale kit showcased on the RPF site. I bought the kit two years ago (The kit is still available from Thermalized Plastics for $450.00) I just completed my second and final rebuild. The workmanship is very good however there are three errors.
1. The stabilizer fin is too thick. 2. The engine intake and exhaust are 1/4 inch too thick/high and I just re-casted them from resin. 3. The most serious issue the bow is 1" too high. At first I attempted to correct the bow issue by sanding and bondo addition,unhappy with the results late this summer I cut 6" of the bow off and re built it using layers of bondo. The results are not 100% but I am happy with it.
If anyone is considering buying this kit I would be happy to provide guidance-it can be made into a stunning replica of the Spindrift. I have attached several photos of the "out of the box" model and my final finished work.
1. Photo-completed out of the box with excess bow height.
2. Completed with new bow-proper pinstripe color
3. Ship with action figures
4. Glory shot

It' difficult when you become burnout on a project you love, in retrospect I noticed the errors from the start it would have been much simpler to correct them on the raw fiberglass but the kid in me wanted go out and play.
Since this took half the summer and all of Fall I am behind on my other projects-next up a new scratch Battlestar , Sky 1 and a BIG Fireball XL5 project.
Other photos of the Spindrift rebuild can be viewed on my web site.
mikesmodels.mysite.com
Happy new year!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really awesome looking! The added figures, really give scale to the model.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Thread bump). My next big project. I admit that I'm a little intimidated by it, but I've always wanted one this big!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*How big is this thing??

Z
*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

According to the Thermalized Plastics website, over 36" long 13" tall and 22"wide when completed. 

http://alienscollection.com/thermalizedplastics.html


----------



## Brisfx (Nov 10, 2005)

*Sizes*

I will take measurements of this one if people want??


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That'd be great! I'd love to find out the length from the bow atop the point over the control cabin back to the end of the tail fin, how tall from the bottom of the hull to the top of where the dome would be, and how wide the bottom is at it's widest point.
Thanks, Brad!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to criticize, but I can't put my finger on why the web site finished product looks "off". Are the proportions and compound shapes correct? BTW: the finished model is beautiful, don't get me wrong. I was wondering only about studio accuracy! I wish I had an extra $grand$ to get a prefinished one!


----------



## Brisfx (Nov 10, 2005)

*Measurements*

Here are some measurements, hope they help. I anyone wants any others please ask.

Brad


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I've looked at the old Aurora version so long, it's become "right' to my eyes. Now when I see correct, I don't know it!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Seaview said:


> According to the Thermalized Plastics website, over 36" long 13" tall and 22"wide when completed.
> 
> http://alienscollection.com/thermalizedplastics.html



*Thanks...too big for me..nice piece, though..

Z
*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Brisfx said:


> Here are some measurements, hope they help. I anyone wants any others please ask.
> 
> Brad


 
Beautiful Mate!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Not to criticize, but I can't put my finger on why the web site finished product looks "off". Are the proportions and compound shapes correct?!


No. See: http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Mark Ds Spindrift Photos/
for Mark's photos of the miniature. Many differences.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Brisfx said:


> Here are some measurements, hope they help. I anyone wants any others please ask.
> 
> Brad


Beautiful model........Hope Moebius pays attention to this exact shape and NOT the incorrect existing blueprints. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To be fair, there are really 2 different shapes to the Spindrift as there are 2 different shapes to the Jupiter 2; for both, you had the hero miniatures and the studio set versions. In the case of the Spindrift, the side of the craft was much straighter on the set than the curved sides found on the miniature.
I fervently hope that someday, Moebius changes his mind about not doing a Spindrift, and consults both you and Fredrick Barr about the specifications involved in bringing a model of this ship to reality.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

May I point out that the Fox Blueprints for the Spindrift are in and of themselves not incorrect. They are for the shooting stages that are full size, not the Hero model. Hence, while the Hero model hatch cannot slide all the way into it's slot without covering part of the passenger window, the set Must have that distance corrected to allow the hatch to slide all the way in and Not run into the passenger window. That's why the set and the Hero are different: one requires human interaction and the other only has to look like it does.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: My 36" studio-scale fiberglass Thermal Plastics SPINDRIFT came in the other day, and I'm very happy to report that it's been RE-TOOLED and more accuratly duplicates the full-size set version! The intake and exhaust frames are now made from sturdy, solid resin and the grillwork is perforated sheet metal, too!
Now if anybody reading this can instruct me on how to safely remove the fiberglass "flashing" from the three main body parts (I've NEVER worked with fiberglass before), I'm good to go on building this beauty! :thumbsup:

UPDATE: I took the 3 main fiberglass hull sections to a local autobody shop, and they removed the flashing for me. Now to do the sanding, with a good pair of gloves, a fresh sanding block and a facemask.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Much better bow and sharper side skirts. It can safely be said that it is a studio scale miniature of the full-sized ship set, instead of the hero miniature, in that the skirt lacks the teardrop shape but rather runs straight from the landing lights/intakes to the corner of the viewport intakes.
The measurements correspond very closely with those of the hero miniature as seen in Brisfx's photos.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Much better bow and sharper side skirts. It can safely be said that it is a studio scale miniature of the full-sized ship set, instead of the hero miniature, in that the skirt lacks the teardrop shape but rather runs straight from the landing lights/intakes to the corner of the viewport intakes.
> The measurements correspond very closely with those of the hero miniature as seen in Brisfx's photos.


 
Can you post some Pics?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't have a digital camera. All I have is a 25 year old polaroid.
As a matter of fact, I don't even own a cell phone; I'm the last of the holdouts!
But I'll try to borrow a camera and hopefully learn how to work it and post some pics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> I don't have a digital camera. All I have is a 25 year old polaroid.
> As a matter of fact, I don't even own a cell phone; I'm the last of the holdouts!
> But I'll try to borrow a camera and hopefully learn how to work it and post some pics.


LOL!!!

No Worries Sir!
I may be interested in one as well, that's all.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I see that MIM is now offering it as well. In the product description, it says that a parts listing would be included, but I didn't get this list with my kit.
There are also a couple of strips of plastic that I am uncertain what their use is for, so I'll be contacting TP directly; maybe he can fax it over to me.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Seaview said:


> I don't have a digital camera. All I have is a 25 year old polaroid.
> As a matter of fact, I don't even own a cell phone; I'm the last of the holdouts!
> But I'll try to borrow a camera and hopefully learn how to work it and post some pics.


Seaview, 
I have a digital camera that is yours free for the asking. I want to up grade anyhow, send me an email so I can respond with pics and details of it ..if you are interested that is..

here it is on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Concord-Camera-5345Z-Digital-Optical/dp/B00029NVFA

skinny.........


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

THANKS! PM sent your way, Skinnyonce
(and so was I)!


----------

